
Kierkegaard: Creativity Must Master Dread of the Unknown - skmurphy
https://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2016/07/10/kierkegaard-creativity-must-master-dread-of-the-unknown/
======
skmurphy
Takes this quote by Soren Kierkegaard from “The Concept of Anxiety“ as a point
of departure: "Anxiety may be compared with dizziness. He whose eye happens to
look down the yawning abyss becomes dizzy. But what is the reason for this? It
is just as much in his own eye as in the abyss, for suppose he had not looked
down. Hence, anxiety is the dizziness of freedom, which emerges when the
spirit wants to posit the synthesis and freedom looks down into its own
possibility, laying hold of finiteness to support itself. Freedom succumbs to
dizziness.”

Key take-away: Entrepreneurs can be paralyzed by the rich set of possibilities
they face. It seems almost paradoxical that when you have one choice you can
start immediately, when you have two you can flip a coin, but as possibilities
multiply the desire to make the best choice can paralyze you. To fully embrace
your creativity you must master your dread of the unknown.

